# Minimum Working Pressure for CO2 regultors



## RohanC (6 Nov 2015)

Anyone has any idea what is the minimum pressure required for the regulators to work? Is 10-30 psi enough for them to work? 

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (6 Nov 2015)

It depends on the density of your atomizer (ceramic), how much pressure it needs to push the co2 trough. And of course on the size of your tank and how fast you want your co2 level reached. 30 psi is relatively high, but i can imagine if you have a rather large tank it still might be to low depending on the diffuser and to get a decent amount of co2 in the tank in a chort periode. I've got about 40 to 45 liter effective and to drop the ph .5 unit in 2 to 3 hours time in need about 20 psi. I can go lower like 15 psi but than it will take 4 to 6 hours to drop the ph  .5 unit.


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Nov 2015)

I'm trying to work out if the op means what input pressure is needed for a regulator or what pressure is needed for a diffuser to work.


----------



## zozo (7 Nov 2015)

I did too at first, after i red the question again, (???)  but what co2 botlle would have 10-30 psi main presure if not almost empty.. Or he's planning to put a regulator on a DIY cannister ????? Who knows.


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Nov 2015)

zozo said:


> Or he's planning to put a regulator on a DIY cannister ????? Who knows.


that was my thought

I run my diffuser at 40psi so that would be an empty cylinder for me
some cheaper diffusers will work at that pressure but they are not very efficient

Would a din477 fit a coke bottle?


----------



## RohanC (7 Nov 2015)

You got it right guys. I am asking about the input pressure of the regulator. I am working on diy co2 reactor using cola bottles which can withstand a max pressure of 150 psi. My diffuser works at 15-20 psi. But u want to know whether regulator will work with such low input pressure range or not.

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Nov 2015)

If your paying for a regulator then you might as well go the whole hog and get pressurized cylinder too.
An input pressure of 30psi would be too low for most regulators to work properly


----------



## RohanC (7 Nov 2015)

I got your point but i want to experiment it. so for that reason i want to know whether low input pressure would be enough for a regulator to function.

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (7 Nov 2015)

If i address it with some logic, i would say why not, my last co2 botlle i emptied about all the way, the amound left when i disconnected everything was out in a second.
So if the regulator needs a considerable amount of pressure to work a bottle never realy would get empty.

As long as the main pressure in the cylinder or bottle is higher than the set output presure the regulator will reduce this pressure to it's set output pressure. Now i have no idea how accurate those manometers are and what the real output pressure is.. So 30 psi is rather low, with wich certain diffusers even wont work.

Interesting question but  hard to say. trail and error..  At 150 psi i see no reason why it wont work.. What you could try is experiment with such a small disposable bottle regulator with M10 thread from the welding industry.  they go on ebay for about £15.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Disposable-mini-gas-bottle-regulator-Argon-CO2-for-mig-welding/231689446271?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140122125356&meid=15a6ceb69845449e8acb67d1cf7fc130&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=290727661936

Only good luck with getting your DIY Coca Cola Bottle regulator adapter tight.

If it was my experiment i would try it with those rigid Aloy pet bottle co2 units from Wyin..I guess there is a way to find to fit a regulator on there..


----------



## xim (7 Nov 2015)

I think it depends on the regulator. I'm using an inline regulator (to make my setup 2-stage), 
it gets 30 PSI input from the main regulator. The output is around 25 PSI. Everything works fine.


----------



## zozo (7 Nov 2015)

xim said:


> I think it depends on the regulator. I'm using an inline regulator (to make my setup 2-stage),
> it gets 30 PSI input from the main regulator. The output is around 25 PSI. Everything works fine.



Intresting!?  I googled for inline regulator. And not far into the process i found this one..
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/inline-regulator-for-diy-co2.36584/


----------



## RohanC (8 Nov 2015)

Thanks for the link. Will search for these in the local pneumatic shops. 

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------

